# Ubuntu & Parallels Desktop



## Marc ou Net (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé une version virtualisé d'Ubuntu avec Parallels Desktop. L'inconvénient, c'est que je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour les outils de Parallels Desktop car le fichier "install" que je dois lancer n'a pas les droits suffisant. Pourtant, je n'ai créé qu'un seul utilisateur (moi) en administrateur. Quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire ? Merci.  
J'avoue que je ne l'ai installé que pour ma propre culture personnelle car je connais très mal le monde Linux. :rose:


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2013)

Le plus simple me semble d'aller dans le Terminal pour lancer le script d'installation à la main, précédé de la commande _sudo_.
Exactement comme on peut le faire avec le Terminal de Mac OS X.


----------



## edd72 (1 Mars 2013)

(ce que j'avais écrit concernait les vmware tools... )


----------



## Marc ou Net (1 Mars 2013)

Sur les conseils de bompi, j'ai tapé "sudo " dans le terminal, puis j'ai glissé le fichier qui sert d'installateur et tout à marché. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------

